# Looking for Flight 19



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya Folks,
Anyone out there got a lead on Flight 19 decals for my 1/32 Trump Avenger? Thanks in advance.
Bruce


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

BT,
Let me know which aircraft of the 5 in the flight if you do not find what you want. I will do the artwork and sent it to you to print on an inkjet or laser printer.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya RallyJack,
That would be GREAT. The flight leader would be my first choice but any would be fine. It's mostly for the correct size of FT and wing numbers. Will that be a jpg? Once again many thanks and Merry Christmas!!
Bruce

[email protected].com


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, Jack emailed me and is drawing up decals for me to print out. THIS is what makes this hobby what it is and should be. Warm fuzzies. Merry Christmas to all...
Bruce


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Please post pics when your done Bruce.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Jack just sent me artwork so I can print out decals and a great Christmas card. Yes dear, there is a Santa Clause. Gonna be awhile till I get started. Have a bunch of figures to complete for folks. Once I get caught up I'll have to figure out how to use my camera and how to post pictures.
Thank you Jack, Thank you Hobbytalk, Merry Christmas to all.
Bruce


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad I could help Bruce! Have a Great Christmas!!


----------



## guyonearth (Nov 13, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm looking to do the same model, if anyone still has art for these decals in 1/48, I would be very grateful.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Printing them yourself would be hard since they are mostly white. Accurate Miniatures IIRC had a Flight 19 kit. I'd ask on Hyperscale about 1/48 decals.


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

I am still thinking of doing all 5 planes in 72nd scale. Maybe from the scene in CE3K.


----------

